# Little Moths



## Space Face (Sep 8, 2021)

These wee fellas are about 8-10mm long and the head probably about 3mm across.  Can't find my book for a positive ID but they seemed to like the daisy typle flower heads.

(Canon 5Dsr and MP E-65 with Yongnuo twin head flash and foam diffused head covers).


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 9, 2021)

I like #2 best.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice detail with that depth of field.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Nice detail with that depth of field.


Thanks Dean.  

Seems the post I replied with the face palm has been deleted.  I thought it was a bit of a troll but didn't report it.  Strange.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice shots.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 10, 2021)

Cheers!


----------



## lesno1 (Dec 24, 2021)

Just looking back at these posts have to say there is nothing in focus on these shots and the colours are blown too as well as being over exposed  keep trying im sure you will improve


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Just looking back at these posts have to say there is nothing in focus on these shots and the colours are blown too as well as being over exposed  keep trying im sure you will improve


Okay, lesno1, you received some advice and comments in your own thread that sounds very similar to what you typed out here.   

This forum is not about extracting revenge for comments you didn't like.    Please refrain from this with the others who posted in your thread.   I have read all their comments and they were only trying to help with your technical issues.    You are free to disagree, but that doesn't mean the comments are spam.


----------



## lesno1 (Dec 24, 2021)

The difference is though that my comments are true i find it hard to understand that a certain faction on here can say what they like and hide it behind trying to help but true real critique on their posts is frowned upon its like a select few can say what they like a sort of little clique with some influence


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2021)

Perhaps it’s time to use the “ignore” feature by all involved.


----------



## PhotoHobbyist (Dec 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> These wee fellas are about 8-10mm long and the head probably about 3mm across.  Can't find my book for a positive ID but they seemed to like the daisy typle flower heads.
> 
> (Canon 5Dsr and MP E-65 with Yongnuo twin head flash and foam diffused head covers).



You can get your insect identified on InsectNet in their "Bug Identification" sub-forum.  
Google "InsectNet forum" and you can't miss it.


----------

